# [solved] RC script abbrechen

## Gladdle

Hallo Leute, wieder mal ein paar Noob- Fragen, per Google und Forumssuche nach RC zu suchen bringt nix (Release Candidate...)  :Sad: 

1) Es gibt eine Tastenkombination um die RC Scripts beim booten zu stoppen. Doch diese finde ich partou nicht, kennt sie einer?

2) Wie schaffe ich es den Prozess "xdm-before" vor dem Prozess "XDM" zu starten? Mit "depend() {before xdm}"?

3) Ich will ein Init Script schreiben das nur einen Text ausgibt und 5 Sekunden pausiert. Wie realisiere ich das? eine grobe Vorlage habe ich schon:

```
#!/sbin/runscript

# Copyright 2010 Rainyday Productions

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

depend() {

    before xdm

}

start() {

    ebegin "Die GUI wird in 10 Sekunden gestartet. Abbrechen mit [Umschalt] + [i]"

    /bin/sleep 10

}

stop() { 

    /bin/sleep 0

}
```

Nachtrag: Gentoo Linux Dokumentation -- Initskripte - Script scheint zu funktionieren  :Smile: Last edited by Gladdle on Sun Aug 15, 2010 9:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

 *Gladdle wrote:*   

> 1) Es gibt eine Tastenkombination um die RC Scripts beim booten zu stoppen. Doch diese finde ich partou nicht, kennt sie einer?

 

Wenn du OpenRC nutzt siehe in der /etc/rc.conf 

```
# Set rc_interactive to "YES" and you'll be able to press the I key during

# boot so you can choose to start specific services. Set to "NO" to disable

# this feature.

rc_interactive="YES"

```

Unter baselayout-1 sollte ähnliches in der /etc/conf.d/rc

zu finden sein.

Der Interaktive Modus kann dann beim booten mit einem großen "i" (wie Igel) aktiviert und genutzt werden.

----------

## Gladdle

Manchmal habe ich Tomaten auf den Augen. Es hat wunderbar geklappt. Nun kann ich xdm abbrechen wenn ich wieder etwas an der xorg.conf verpfusche. Vielen Dank fuer Deine Hilfe!

----------

